

The Gladwell pivot - macroresilience
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=8123

======
mattschmulen
good article , its frustrating when people romanticize dyslexia . My father
was a genius in his own way and it was visible to those who worked with him on
any of his project's. He could never overcome the liabilities of his
"challenges".

There is nothing more frustrating than living in a world of words, and
realizing it takes you 5x longer to work through the medium.

